# series 1 daily call



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

Series 1 with the original 30gig drive,I let it do the daily call then I did a truncated backup with winmfs.Then I restored that file to an 80gig and selected use the larger size.Ever since then the tivo phones home,downloads,but never loads the info 100%.It will get to 80 or 90% then reboots.The status screen then shows daily call failed.I tried different phone numbers.It seems the loading process doesn't like the bigger drive.The funny part is the channel info will update to the full 12 days.The same thing happened when I used that image on a 40gig drive.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I hope you waited for the indexing after the Daily Call to complete before you took the backup. You may have an inconsistent database if you didn't.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

I went through the guided setup again,which took forever because the tivo kept rebooting before it loaded 100%,and it seemed to be working.
Today I tried the daily call and it errored out saying "cannot load series"whatever that means.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

Now it's stuck on the screen "your recorder is starting up,please wait a moment"I was better off the other way.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

I cloned the original 30gig to another 30gig and the clone works fine.
The problem is going to a bigger drive,it has to be a problem with the cloning pro cess.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

xtgold said:


> I cloned the original 30gig to another 30gig and the clone works fine.
> The problem is going to a bigger drive,it has to be a problem with the cloning pro cess.


Or perhaps a problem with the larger drive unrelated to anything TiVo.

Although your symptoms seem the same as many other S1 owners began having back in late November or December of 2010.

Is your S1 lifetimed?


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

Lifetime,that is why I am still playing with it.
30gig to 30gig backup works fine.
When mfsadd does it's thing on the bigger drive,it just adds partitions to the smaller drive.Tivo downloads fine but fails writing to the drive,like it can't find the proper partition to write to.When I did the full erase and start from scratch,I get a "series error" after the loading attempt.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

I didn't try using 2 drives at once,I may try doing that today.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

Just for the heck of it I tried an older version of winmfs(v6 from 10-18-07) and I had to make a new truncated backup since it didn't like the one I had made from winmfs v9.3.The 40gig showed live tv behind all menus,which was weird because the original drive never did that.The drive did make a successful daily call but I screwed up and tried to make another daily call.The drive then froze on the tivo central menu.I restored the drive again with winmfs v6 but left it at 30gig size,it freezes up on the menu.I will play with it again next week with a bigger drive and possibly mfstools instead of winmfs.
The "truncated" backup from v6 still had 1 program intact and viewable.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

I used mfstools2 instead of winmfs.The truncated backup was 840meg instead of 25gig like winmfs does.I restored to a 250gig drive and modded the kernel.Tivo worked fine and does the daily download.I am trying another drive now with the backup I made with mfstools2.A small drive but the kernel is already modded for future expansions.I believe all my problems were due to using winmfs.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

xtgold said:


> I used mfstools2 instead of winmfs.The truncated backup was 840meg instead of 25gig like winmfs does.I restored to a 250gig drive and modded the kernel.Tivo worked fine and does the daily download.I am trying another drive now with the backup I made with mfstools2.A small drive but the kernel is already modded for future expansions.I believe all my problems were due to using winmfs.


It may have been the hard drive you tried to use, S1s are finicky. For instance, they don't seem to like Caviar Blues at all, and I've got a pair of 160GB Seagates that will work one at a time, or as one of two if the other drive is a different brand, but won't work as a pair.

Oh, and you have to be careful not to use the -p option when restoring, 'cause that puts the partitions in S2 order, and an S1 will choke on that.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

restore -x -s 300 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
from the steveconrad.co.uk site.
I used the same backup on a 40gig drive and it seems to be working,knock wood.
Both were maxtor drives.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

xtgold said:


> restore -x -s 300 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
> from the steveconrad.co.uk site.
> I used the same backup on a 40gig drive and it seems to be working,knock wood.
> Both were maxtor drives.


Like I said, do not use the -p option when restoring to a Series 1.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

Actually,I think winmfs screws it up.It has the mfs partition at the beginning of the drive.
It should look like this.The original good drive.

```
Partition Maps
 #:                  type name                            length  base      ( size  )
  1   Apple_partition_map Apple                               63 @ 1         (  31.5K)
  2                 Image Bootstrap 1                       4096 @ 64        (   2.0M)
  3                 Image Kernel 1                          4096 @ 4160      (   2.0M)
  4                  Ext2 Root 1                          262144 @ 8256      ( 128.0M)
  5                 Image Bootstrap 2                       4096 @ 270400    (   2.0M)
  6                 Image Kernel 2                          4096 @ 274496    (   2.0M)
  7                  Ext2 Root 2                          262144 @ 278592    ( 128.0M)
  8                  Swap Linux swap                      131072 @ 540736    (  64.0M)
  9                  Ext2 /var                            262144 @ 671808    ( 128.0M)
 10                   MFS MFS application region         1048576 @ 933952    ( 512.0M)
 11                   MFS MFS media region              56650816 @ 1982528   (  27.0G)

Total SA SD Hours: 30	Total DTV SD Hours: 26	  8 % Free
Software: 3.0-01-1-000	Tivo Model: not set in MFS
```


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

xtgold said:


> Actually,I think winmfs screws it up.It has the mfs partition at the beginning of the drive.
> It should look like this.The original good drive.
> 
> ```
> ...


That's the Series 1 partition layout, where Bootstrap 1 starts at sector 64.

The -p option causes restore to use the Series 2 layout, where one of the MFS media region partitions gets put at 64.

The Series 2 software expects this, the Series 1 software does not.

Usining it when you shouldn't or not using it when you should can lead to all sorts of interesting problems, not all of which will manifest themselves immediately.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

This time I used

restore -x -s 300 -zi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

and the partition table was correct for S1
winmfs makes it an S2 layout.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

xtgold said:


> This time I used
> 
> restore -x -s 300 -zi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc
> 
> ...


That 300MB swap size leads me to believe that you're using, or planning to use, a fairly large hard drive, bigger than 127 or 137 or whatever that LBA28 cutoff is.

Are you running copykern from the PTV cd afterwards to patch the kernal to be LBA48 aware?


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

I ran copykern after the restore even on a puny 40gig drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

xtgold said:


> I ran copykern after the restore even on a puny 40gig drive.


Better to have it (LBA48 patch), and have it in your backup image, and not need it, than the other way around.


----------



## xtgold (May 21, 2006)

The latest quirk is it will make the daily call,succeed, but then it wants to make another daily call 7 hours later instead of the next day.
It has done this 2x today already.


----------

